
Doomsday Clock Is Set at 2 Minutes to Midnight, Closest Since 1950s - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/25/world/americas/doomsday-clock-nuclear-scientists.html?mtrref=www.google.com&gwh=96849A0DC81E290FDA3561B6AFE89FB7&gwt=pay
======
ams6110
_“In 2017, world leaders failed to respond effectively to the looming threats
of nuclear war and climate change, making the world security situation more
dangerous than it was a year ago — and as dangerous as it has been since World
War II,” the bulletin’s science and security board, which oversees the clock,
said in a statement._

Wait -- climate change is now factored in? That seems like moving the
goalposts. The "doomsday clock" has always been about the threat of nuclear
annihilation.

 _Two minutes to midnight_ is a great Iron Maiden song though.

~~~
thebooktocome
The goalpost is pretty well-defined: "The Doomsday Clock is a symbol which
represents the likelihood of a man-made global catastrophe."

Climate change certainly falls under that aegis.

